# Step #1 - Get a lathe



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK, I just pulled the trigger on the Delta LA 200 deal at Amazon. Got a set of 3 HSS chisels as well. Now I need everything else to start making fishing lures and duck calls. Going to work with PSI on that, at least to begin with.

Lord help me.

PS. It's all Bills fault.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Sweet! You know you are in biiiiig trouble, and if you are married, you could either luck out like me and have a wife that loves to turn as well, or, you better be looking at some nice jewelery cause your sweety will not see you for a loooong time


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL
I can't wait to see some turnings

I got a couple more lures to do today. I have been using my airbrush on them, so not fishing (guess they could be LOL) more of ones to "look" at LOL

This pirate stuff has got out of hand with me LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

BTW, if we meet up soon, I'll bring you some wood and other material.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK, just pulled the trigger on some duck call kits, a mandrel (#1MT) and bushings for same from HUT.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

bill said:


> I got a couple more lures to do today. I have been using my airbrush on them, so not fishing (guess they could be LOL) more of ones to "look" at LOL


 Can't wait to see these!

Awesome on the getting the mandrel and stuff ET, can't wait to see some turnings.

BTW, HUD?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Hey SurfHunter, When are we going to get the next episode of "How the Pikie Lure turns"? I've been re-reading the last one for two days now, that lead has to be cooled off by now..... LOL.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on the new Delta, ET.. NOW the fun really begins.. If you are like the rest of us, you'll need ALMOST everything in the PSI catalog or website. Gawd, I never figgered I'd end up with so MUCH stuff just to whack out a few 'Bics' that I could picked up anywhere for 19 cents.. 

Don't worry about Momma.. Mine is so glad to know I am just out in the garage and not out 'catting around' that she don't dare say anything. Truth is the 'cat' days are looonng over with...but let's not tell her...:smile: 

Best of luck on your new 'career'...and post up some pix of your results...

Jim:cheers:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Hey SurfHunter, When are we going to get the next episode of "How the Pikie Lure turns"? I've been re-reading the last one for two days now, that lead has to be cooled off by now..... LOL.


I'm working on it, have had several other things come up, my freezer died so I have been running around trying to buy a new one so all my meat and fish does not spoil.
I'll add to it in the next few days, the next few steps actually end up taking more time then the turning part so yeah, I'm running a little slow now.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> I'm working on it, have had several other things come up, my freezer died so I have been running around trying to buy a new one so all my meat and fish does not spoil.
> I'll add to it in the next few days, the next few steps actually end up taking more time then the turning part so yeah, I'm running a little slow now.


I understand how priorities can change. Got home today and the AC was out. I'm thinking is this a $50 or $5,000 problem? Drop everything and focus on the AC ! 
Turns out to be the programable thermostat. $80 for a new and much better one and I'm in the cool again. I won't have any working tools til late next week so don't let my harasment get to you.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> I won't have any working tools til late next week so don't let my harasment get to you.


Harassment? Man, if that was harassment, you gotta do way better then that.:slimer:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> Harassment? Man, if that was harassment, you gotta do way better then that.:slimer:


I'll work on it !


----------

